# Deval Patrick appoints climate panel



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Massachusetts Gov. *Deval Patrick* has appointed a battery of business and political leaders to his Climate Protection and Green Economy Advisory Committee.
The committee members are expected to work with the people at the state's Executive Office of Energy and Environmental Affairs to find the low-cost, job-producing ways to reduce greenhouse gas emissions.
The formation of the committee is a byproduct of Patrick's Global Warming Solutions Act which was signed into law last August. It requires Massachusetts to reduce its greenhouse gas emissions by 80 percent by 2050.

Susan Avery, director of the Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution, and Martin Madaus, president of Millipore Corp., a Billerica-based life sciences company, will serve as committee cochairs.
Boston-area members include Legal Sea Foods President Roger Berkowitz, Suffolk Construction President John Fish and NSTAR President Tom May.
The group gathers for the first time on May 11.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's good because the climate is starting to get a little chilly for Governor LIBerace.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

How much are these ass clowns compensated for this committee or are they doing it for the love of the enviroment?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Great, a committee for something man can't change...and I see Dr. Richard Lindzen from MIT Earth Sciences wasn't included...I'll bet he wasn't chosen because he knows it's all political bull hockey and not science.


----------

